# what breed are these ??!



## osiris (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys rescued these chickens from some bad people. Not sure their breed. Just got them two days ago so I been fencing the whole back yard. We have a pretty big back yard so it takes some time. Also got a big coup for them too. I had to separate the rooster and his girl from
The other two chickens cause they kept picking on them. Not sure why those two have white feet and the other ones are yellow


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The ones on the bottom look like my brown leghorns. Not sure about the one 9n top.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A better pic of those first two will help anyone that might have any idea of what they are.

The whole backyard? Talk about spoiled birds.


----------



## osiris (Sep 22, 2016)

*More pics*

Here's some more pics lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He makes me think of a game bird. No idea the breed though. 

Love his pattern and colors.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was going to say game bird. He does have beautiful coloring. Hope they will all get along at some point. Welcome!


----------

